# How would you describe your quadra?



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

cool said:


> I don't relate to moral codes and i actually dislike them. .. cause they deprive people of their freedom to evaluate things by themselves.
> 
> Fi is not creating a moral code but more feeling what is true and what is not
> 
> *Moral codes are for people who lack creativity.*


A moral code is also for people who wouldn't have any morals otherwise. Not just for the uncreative. I know plenty of creative people who would be quite content to live with no morals. I think for those types of people, a sense ethics is probably better for them than morality.


----------



## Pancreatic Pandora (Aug 16, 2013)

cool said:


> I don't relate to moral codes and i actually dislike them. .. cause they deprive people of their freedom to evaluate things by themselves.
> 
> Fi is not creating a moral code but more feeling what is true and what is not
> 
> Moral codes are for people who lack creativity


Well, that is probably because Fi does not see ethics as a consensus. For a Fi type it makes no sense to create a set of norms for a community, they'd rather people discover their own sense of right and wrong walking their own path. Using norms, people don't reason why things are right or wrong and just accept them because "things are that way". That's not to say Fe types don't question moral codes, they do but then they also strive to create a new agreement. That way they reach a new social harmony (harmony of values).
So yeah, I'm not sure "moral code innovators" is an appropiate title, though Fi types certainly develop their own codes.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

cool said:


> I don't relate to moral codes and i actually dislike them. .. cause they deprive people of their freedom to evaluate things by themselves.
> 
> Fi is not creating a moral code but more feeling what is true and what is not
> 
> Moral codes are for people who lack creativity


 @MNiS
@Pancreatic Pandora


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

FreeBeer said:


> @_MNiS_
> @_Pancreatic Pandora_


Thanks. I did reply to her though which was a valid concern.


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

Straight talking, no-nonsense, bad-asses.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Pancreatic Pandora said:


> Well, that is probably because Fi does not see ethics as a consensus. For a Fi type it makes no sense to create a set of norms for a community, they'd rather people discover their own sense of right and wrong walking their own path. Using norms, people don't reason why things are right or wrong and just accept them because "things are that way". That's not to say Fe types don't question moral codes, they do but then they also strive to create a new agreement. That way they reach a new social harmony (harmony of values).
> So yeah, I'm not sure "moral code innovators" is an appropiate title, though Fi types certainly develop their own codes.


It's more of a gut thing anyway. It just doesn't feel right or wrong depending on the situation. Can't really be rationalized beyond a gut feel.


----------



## Pancreatic Pandora (Aug 16, 2013)

-Ephemeral- said:


> It's more of a gut thing anyway. It just doesn't feel right or wrong depending on the situation. Can't really be rationalized beyond a gut feel.


Yep, that is more or less what @cool said.


Hmm I want to contribute to this thread but I think I'm gonna refrain til I get a better idea of my quadra before I make any stupid generalizations :tongue:.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Pancreatic Pandora said:


> Yep, that is more or less what @cool said.
> 
> 
> Hmm I want to contribute to this thread but I think I'm gonna refrain til I get a better idea of my quadra before I make any stupid generalizations :tongue:.


How come that you changed?


----------



## Schweeeeks (Feb 12, 2013)

Pancreatic Pandora said:


> Yep, that is more or less what @cool said.
> 
> 
> Hmm I want to contribute to this thread but I think I'm gonna refrain til I get a better idea of my quadra before I make any stupid generalizations :tongue:.





-Ephemeral- said:


> How come that you changed?


I'm really curious too.


----------



## Pancreatic Pandora (Aug 16, 2013)

-Ephemeral- said:


> How come that you changed?


Oh, if I wanted to convey exactly what happened it would be a long story. But uh let's say I changed because I realised I was being influenced by my super-ego and having spent time in a beta enviroment as a child, as well as the fact I think I actually do use Te with some frecuency. Tbh, the amount of things I could identify with of Fe were very few before, but Te didn't seem like a better option at the time either. Oh yeah, and I'm very likely experiencing duality atm haha.



Schweeeeks said:


> I'm really curious too.


You are curious about my change in type too?


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

FreeBeer said:


> do Si<->Te users do the whole moral stuff as well?


They do but most of the time they keep it in, and it comes out only in outbursts. This was posted by an SLI in a hidden forum section: Socionics - the16types.info forums


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Pancreatic Pandora said:


> Oh, if I wanted to convey exactly what happened it would be a long story. But uh let's say I changed because I realised I was being influenced by my super-ego and having spent time in a beta enviroment as a child, as well as the fact I think I actually do use Te with some frecuency. Tbh, the amount of things I could identify with of Fe were very few before, but Te didn't seem like a better option at the time either. Oh yeah, and I'm very likely experiencing duality atm haha.
> 
> 
> You are curious about my change in type too?


lol, without wanting to say the obvious (actually, I'll go ahead and do it anyway) but duh, I told you so  I did ask you about it after all.


----------



## Pancreatic Pandora (Aug 16, 2013)

-Ephemeral- said:


> lol, without wanting to say the obvious (actually, I'll go ahead and do it anyway) but duh, I told you so  I did ask you about it after all.


You knew all along! Dun-dun-dun :shocked: #plottwist. Well, I'm not surprised and yes, I should've realised earlier.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Pancreatic Pandora said:


> You knew all along! Dun-dun-dun :shocked: #plottwist. Well, I'm not surprised and yes, I should've realised earlier.


This is when you are free to give out Ni golfclaps?


----------

